# JERKY



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WOULD YOU SAY PEPPERED DEER JERKEY IS BETTER OR TERRIAKY DEER JERKEY?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think either one sound good!


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

peppered all the way!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

+1


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Peppered.


----------



## luv2hunt (Sep 22, 2007)

Peppered!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Teriyaki with venison and elk has always tasted yucky to me. Any meat, ANY meat can be peppered and taste REALLY good.

Pepper....MMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Either way, but I prefer peppered.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been using Nesco's original recipe lately.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

+ 1 on the Nesco's original! It's the best by far!!


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

My favorite is teriyaki. I like to use the Yoshida's brand teriyaki sauce to merinate and then pepper it real good. best of both worlds. give it a try.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is the "depends on which meat" category. Beef, either. But for venison, I make my own. It's listed in the jerky recipe post. And that one uses lemon pepper. So, without more info, it's hard to cast a vote on theis one. :|


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Peppered with additional hot spices. That teriyaki is for farmers mostly!
Sweet tooth wannabys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Where is the "depends on which meat" category. Beef, either. But for venison, I make my own. ............................... So, without more info, it's hard to cast a vote on theis one. :|


ditto, me too


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Oaks said:


> My favorite is teriyaki. I like to use the Yoshida's brand teriyaki sauce to merinate and then pepper it real good. best of both worlds. give it a try.


I have tried dozens of recipes for venison jerky, and the Yoshida's is far and away the best way to go. I have my own recipe for marinade, which uses mostly Yoshidas but I add some hot sauce, bbq sauce, garlic, pepper, salt, and liquid smoke. After marinading and placing on the drying racks, I pepper the top of everything generously with coarse ground. Somehow the use of Yoshidas keeps the meat moist and tender. Very tasty.


----------



## jonnybgood (Oct 15, 2013)

*Spice N Slice beats nesco by far .. then i pepper it*



Wdycle said:


> + 1 on the Nesco's original! It's the best by far!!


I tried a variety of flavors trying to figure out the one I wanted to use for this Elk meat I got . I couldn't stand nesco it was just boring . idk .. check the options . I went with SpiceNSlice because of the opinions I got from friends which was the best


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Stupid question. Peppered/teriyaki with cayenne. So simple, it's stupid!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of teriyaki. Too sweet for me.


----------

